# Selecting Plants



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We checked out the sticky for beginner plants. we want some ground, middle, and backround plants. remind you this will be a 15g tall. As of now we have a glass top, and one 15 watt bulb. (we also have another thread going about diy co2) Over the weekend were going to pick up another lightstrip and bulb to also place over the tank. We would like to add some micro sword, Rotala indica or some green hedge and temple narrow leaf. we will hopefully also be getting some xmas moss. Any suggestions are welcome and greatly appreciated. What do you think would look best, and whats the best selection for us?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How much light will be over the tank? The microsword will need at leat 2.5wpg to keep it short. The others sound fine. Be sure to plant with a lot of plants to prevent early algae. Space the microsword 1 1/2 inches apart per plantlette to allow for growth.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank simpte. we had that other thread asking about lighting, currently we have 15 watts, and will be getting another lightstrip with an additional 15watts. So 2 wpg correct?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

keep the glass hood clean. I've wiped mine every other day for the past two weeks and my plants have grown tremendously fast becasue of it. My tanks at 80 so i get a lot of evap droplets.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the tip eurasian32, ill be sure to do that :wink:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok well I am not happy with the Rotala indica. It looks great but now most of it has ended up floating at the the top of the tank, and some leaves are laying on the substrate. is it best just to remove it it? If so, what can we replace it with?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Asian Ambulia (if its not illegal where you are)
Blyxa alternifolius may or may not do well.
Hygrophila corymbosa (many subspecies of this plant)
Guppygrass


Just a few off the top of me head


----------

